# lange zeile in der konsole, per mausclick stelle anspringen

## pieter_parker

angenommen ich tipp eine 200 zeichen lange zeile in der kosnole, und moechte bei zeichen 100 etwas aendern, dazu muss ich dann lange die pfeiltaste gedrueckt halten was sehr umstaendlich ist .. gibt es da nicht irgendwie die moeglichkeit mit der maus die stelle an die moechte anzuspringen ?

ich gehe auch hin und wieder den weg das ich die zeile makiere, kopiere und in z.b. krwite einfuege, sie dort anpasse wieder makiere, wieder kopiere und im konsolen fenster wieder einfuege

aber der weg mit der maus die stelle anzuspringen an die moechte waere der einfachste, schnellste und beste weg ..

----------

## 69719

Vielleicht hilft dir auch Alt+B und Alt+F ein wenig.

----------

## pieter_parker

das springt stellen an wo keine buchstaben/zahlen sind, praktisch .. hilft mir aufjedenfall weiter, danke!

----------

## think4urs11

siehe auch z.B. http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Bash_Shortcuts

----------

## pieter_parker

naja .. da gibts ein paar nuetzliche dinge, aber wie laesst sich das anstellen das ich per mausclick an der stelle meiner wahl in der langenzeile bin ?

----------

## Knieper

Ich will ja nicht die Mausschubser nerven, aber Bash, Zsh und Co. haben alle einen vi/emacs-Editiermodus, mit dem man wunderbar herumwandern und aendern kann, zB.: http://www.catonmat.net/blog/bash-vi-editing-mode-cheat-sheet/

----------

## 69719

Ich geh von aus, dass er eine Befehlszeile direkt eingibt und keine Datei bearbeitet.

----------

## Knieper

Ich gehe davon aus, dass Du meine Antwort nicht verstanden hast.

----------

## pieter_parker

knieper, ich glaub ich habs auch nicht ganz verstanden..

----------

## firefly

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> knieper, ich glaub ich habs auch nicht ganz verstanden..

 

dann lies dir mal die seite durch, die der knieper gepostet hat.

ganz kurz zusammengefasst: die Bash, Zsh und Co. haben einen vi/emacs-editiermodus für die command-line (Eingabezeile).

----------

